# Ants in horses stall...help



## tigeresss (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I have a problem in one of my horses (the miniatures) stalls...we appear to have an ant infestation. A few usually show up in the stall every summer and that's fine however today there were about 300 (no exageration) in the stall...apart from being disgusting I don't think it's good as this is where the horses eat.

I am able to take all the shavings out and not allow the horses into the stall while any "treatment" is being done.

I am wondering what my options are? Any help would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 20, 2008)

Strip it then dust the entire perimeter and floor with "diatomaceous earth" they hate it. THEN rebed as usual.


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 20, 2008)

I get ants every year at this time. Because of the dogs and horses I'm careful what I use. I have begun using good old fashioned lice powder. It works, gets rid of the ants everytime. It's something that is already made to use with the horses. I just sprinkle all over and even outside where there is an ant hill. Might give that a try also.


----------



## Bozley (Jun 20, 2008)

I know this sounds crazy, but do you happen to have any chickens? I had this happen last year. I put my chickens in the stall and they went crazy eating the ants up. The ants never came back.


----------



## tigeresss (Jun 20, 2008)

No I dont have chickens but I like that idea! hahaha.

Thank you for the ideas...normally I would know how to handle this but with the dogs and horses it's hard to know what is or isn't safe!

Why does the lice powder work??


----------



## Reble (Jun 20, 2008)

here are some home remedies

Home remedy to kill ants

Ants are a real problem if you have a kid in the house. There are over 8,800 different species of ants in the world and they are a part of environment where it helps in maintaining ecological balance. But, if it comes in your house then it is real threat especially for kids. Lets have a look at some of the home remedy to kill ants or to say home remedy ant killer.

# Perfume could be applied to the entry points of the ants.

# Spray bone meal bordering your garden.

# Wash under the pet food dish with kerosene oil and put it in a larger bowl containing water.

# Equal part of borax and confectioner sugar could be used to kill ants.

# Soapy water spray also helps to get rid of ants.

# Spray vinegar on the entry path of ants like window frame, door etc.

# Keeping a cinnamon stick in the path of ants also helps in preventing their entry

# Spray adhesive materials in and around base of plants and trees to stop ants, which can carry and colonize aphids.

# Pour boiling water over the nest

# Spread a line of cream of tartar or chili powder on the entry point of ants to the house and they will not cross it.


----------



## suz (Jun 30, 2008)

I had a small ant problem once and here's what I did.

First, stripped the stall completely. Swept it clean. Then, where the ants were, I sprayed quite a bit of some cheap fly spray (Bronco), let it dry, then rebedded the stall.

That seemed to work for me and I know the spray won't hurt my horse!

Good luck!


----------

